# Dagaz Typhoon T-2 or T-II



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

I know the other thread was closed, so I figured why not open up a new one. For those of us that have actually owned a Typhoon or have a reserve or preorder. It is nice to have a place to find info or post questions. Lets keep this for people who are generally interested in the Typhoon.
I had a T-2 that I sold. Loved the watch, but I have T-2 reserved with the NH35 movement. The watch was and is a great value at the price Jake was selling them. For an extra $25 you now get the NH35 with hacking and hand wind. I will admit that I was not very impressed with the original dial choices. I wanted my T-II preorder to be something a little more interesting. I hope the new dial choices meet my expectations. I think I am going to go classic dial, 12 hr bezel with my reserved T-2. C1 or C3, not sure??? Any suggestion and pics would be appreciated. Hopefully we can keep this thread going. Here are a couple of pics. A MattR of Time is now the proud owner.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Not sure why the other thread is closed, too much complaint by some, I guess. 
I think both are good choices, it comes down to the right choice of hands with dial. The 6105 hands are too boring for my taste. Either go with classic or explorer with silver hands of some type, or the latest clean or SAT dial with orange flavored hands such as UDT. Most of the combo that I have seen have been a bit plain. 
C1 lume is too weak.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

snert said:


> I had a T-2 that I sold. Loved the watch, but I have T-2 reserved with the NH35 movement. The watch was and is a great value at the price Jake was selling them.


I had a Silver Classic T2 and I did not like it. I really wanted to like it. Definitely a great value but that does not necessarily equate to desirability. It did not get any wrist time, even when I first got it.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

I love my T2 with the Helo dial. It's quite minimalist and sterile and has no date, so some will love it, some won't...but it's getting a lot of wrist time!
Excellent value for money, and as noted above it now hacks and handwinds as it's using the 4r35 equivalent movement.

-if I'm writing about watches, at least it means I'm not buying one or modifying one at this precise moment!....I need to let you all know....I'm John, and I'm a Seikoholic!-


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I got on the 'build to spec' T2 wait-list at the start of October, so I have no money in this yet and have only been waiting a little while. He closed the list pretty soon after I got on it, I want to say within a week or week and a half. I missed the Tsunamis from a few years back, and wouldn't have expected to get on the Typhoon train at all except for the happy accident Jake had that enabled him to create both TII's and T2's. So at 350, now 375 due to forced movement upgrade, I was able to convince myself to try to nab the 'budget' Typhoon. Found the old thread, at the right time, and found out all I had to do was email Jake about the waiting list.



ManMachine said:


> Not sure why the other thread is closed, too much complaint by some, I guess.


It was one flurry of posts by someone upset about his watches not being delivered yet, even though Jake has been giving continuous updates on facebook about parts deliveries and prototype testing and assembly times rather than direct emailing the customer. It makes zero sense to close the thread over this, especially considering it was pretty much completely civil except for the one party (who if memory serves is normally a good contributor here). I'm not sure it's possible to get threads re-opened, but that was a thread that really did not deserve to be shut for what went on (basically we shouldn't suffer for one person acting up a little, he wins basically) and should be reviewed. I definitely understand the predicament of having a bunch of money into it and waiting over a year, but Jake is extremely forthcoming with the information and not liking the service he uses is not a good enough reason to flip out and call anyone who's patiently waiting a 'fanboy' and get a thread shut down.

Sorry I don't want to start this off on a bad note but it just seems strange to close a venerable and useful thread. Moving on...



> I think both are good choices, it comes down to the right choice of hands with dial. The 6105 hands are too boring for my taste. Either go with classic or explorer with silver hands of some type, or the latest clean or SAT dial with orange flavored hands such as UDT. Most of the combo that I have seen have been a bit plain.
> C1 lume is too weak.


Yea some combos are a bit weird. Some can be pretty sharp. I like the SAT dial but I never quite saw one used with the right hand set. I find the Classic to be one of the most reliable combos (I'm big on the black/silver classic dive look anyway). It is simple and I could see how some people might find it boring/pedestrian but I thoroughly enjoy the classy simplicity. The countdown bezel weirds me out in general and some of the combos I've see it on -- eesh. A lot of people are going with the Tsunami font bezels... I have one bezel with this font and it's fine, I just like the classic font better. It feels like people are overdoing the Tsunami font. =) I get it, the size works a little bit better with the size/scale of the bezel insert... but for me I gotta have that Classic font.

I've battled internally over my choices but I'm 99% sure I'm going with what I've had in my mind the past couple months. It'll be 95% Classic, but with a hand combo I've not seen anyone use yet; which I'm hoping Jake can do for me. I'm not expecting any new dial choices to pop up and it'd take a doozy to make me change my mind. C1 or C3 I haven't really thought of, though I guess I could go either way. All I know is I haven't seen my *exact* combo done yet, in all the pictures I've seen. Some have come pretty close but not the exact same. The only one thing I would consider getting changed at a later time is the date wheel, I'd rather it be black than white but this isn't an option.

One thing I've not been 100% clear on... do the sapphires have a colored coating? Does it show a hint of color in the glass when you angle it?


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> I have one bezel with this font and it's fine, I just like the classic font better. It feels like people are overdoing the Tsunami font. =) I get it, the size works a little bit better with the size/scale of the bezel insert... but for me I gotta have that Classic font.
> 
> I've battled internally over my choices but I'm 99% sure I'm going with what I've had in my mind the past couple months. It'll be 95% Classic, but with a hand combo I've not seen anyone use yet; which I'm hoping Jake can do for me. I'm not expecting any new dial choices to pop up and it'd take a doozy to make me change my mind. C1 or C3 I haven't really thought of, though I guess I could go either way. All I know is I haven't seen my *exact* combo done yet, in all the pictures I've seen. Some have come pretty close but not the exact same. The only one thing I would consider getting changed at a later time is the date wheel, I'd rather it be black than white but this isn't an option.
> 
> One thing I've not been 100% clear on... do the sapphires have a colored coating? Does it show a hint of color in the glass when you angle it?


This be my last comments about events of the last few days. I checked the sales forums and I haven't seen any preorder spots for sale?? It must be a very small minority that is tired of waiting. The end.

The 12 hr insert is still my first choice. I feel the same way about the Tsunami Bezel. I would go with the classic bezel as my second choice over the Tsunami style bezel. I have not seen my dial and hands combo yet either. I have had them picked out for months now. I just would like to see them together before making my selection.Call me selfish, but I would like to keep these to myself for now.


----------



## RKD0110 (Oct 3, 2009)

*I love my Typhoon 2 Silver*


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

ManMachine said:


> Not sure why the other thread is closed, too much complaint by some, I guess.
> I think both are good choices, it comes down to the right choice of hands with dial. The 6105 hands are too boring for my taste. Either go with classic or explorer with silver hands of some type, or the latest clean or SAT dial with orange flavored hands such as UDT. Most of the combo that I have seen have been a bit plain.
> C1 lume is too weak.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I really wanted something on the lines of the UDT dial when I did my pre-order (just have a thing for squarish indices), the classic was a bit of a let down and the SAT was the way to go for me (the square date just clashes a bit with the roundness of the rest) until I saw the Silver dial (first on my list). The classic hands don´t do it for me and I already have them on another diver, the mil ladder on the other hand just seem perfect for the case and in terms of reach. I went from the start for the tsunami insert just cause it seemed more proportional to the case/bezel dimension but the large numbers don´t suit IMO the classic dials or the halo (I tend to favor the classic insert for them) the gmt would be the more useful for me but it seems too "black " even though I just love it in my 007, as for the countdown I waiting to see a good combo with it.
Overall I´m just waiting to see more combos, cause I haven´t seen "the one" for me, and eager to see in the flesh the charcoal grey even if I already have a decision made in my mind with the choices on the table.


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

I went classic, tsunami, no-date and a little color.
So far I really like it


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

I will go for a T II because of the engine.
I will not tell anything about my combo... but as you could imagine, it will be the best looking combo around ! :-!
I would like to see a pic of the metal bracelet.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Ha, now everyone has their secret designs...

I think it's great to focus on the design. I wish people would spend more time talking about why they prefer certain designs, especially the one they now own. "I like/love it" or "to each his/her own" is not gonna cut it in this community, especially for those around long enough. We need a mini assay from everyone who ordered a custom. Time to show off your design savvy, English skills, and aspirations


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

I had the Sat dial, 6105 style hands, 12 hr insert, and the tech crown. The sat dial needs some beefy hands. The 6105 style hands just don't go with the dial. I liked the 12 hour insert though. Waiting for my T-2 or T-II, which ever comes first.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ManMachine said:


> Ha, now everyone has their secret designs...
> 
> I think it's great to focus on the design. I wish people would spend more time talking about why they prefer certain designs, especially the one they now own. "I like/love it" or "to each his/her own" is not gonna cut it in this community, especially for those around long enough. We need a mini assay from everyone who ordered a custom. Time to show off your design savvy, English skills, and aspirations


I'd love to explain why I picked what I picked, but what almost always comes out is something like 'i picked it because i liked it and i think it works and i just like it man'. =) Some people can explain it through design logic, for some people it's just chemicals in the brain. Not that I'd use that to justify some hideous or gaudy combo, there are standards lol, I have some method to my madness. I think i already stated mine was '95% a Classic' so it simply comes down to variations of a theme for my design. It's the same thing you see every day, there's just one little difference.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

snert said:


> I had the Sat dial, 6105 style hands, 12 hr insert, and the tech crown. The sat dial needs some beefy hands. The 6105 style hands just don't go with the dial. I liked the 12 hour insert though. Waiting for my T-2 or T-II, which ever comes first.


The best SAT combo I´ve seen IMO and the one I initially was going after (even before I saw it in the flesh) belongs to Dave M from the PMWF.






:-!:-!
In my case I wasn´t sure on the C3/C1 and liked the "stock" milladder seconds...
As for the 6105 hands...the best use for them till now would be (IMO) Jakes latest releases:









Just now sure if I like it being so "sterile" after the honeymoon is over...

Best combo for the expedition has to be the one Jake did with the "hydro"









But I´ld love to see the same with some dagger or stiletto hands...
Haven´t seen a Mil dial combo that I´ve liked so far....:-(


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Until the new dials are out for everyone to see, can't be too set on what my TII would be. I did reserve the last classic from Jake, but for the custom?

the 3-6-9 dial to me has a nice balance and the "hydro" model jake built looks great, but thinking more silver snowflake hands. But I already have a snowflake Zero, and upcoming Aramar, plus a OWC....


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

KUNISMAN said:


> As for the 6105 hands...the best use for them till now would be (IMO) Jakes latest releases:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, I also like the Helo dial but I also don't like the 'uber minimalist' look. I can handle minimalism but I'm just not big on the super-stark definition of minimalism; I like to have at least some logo for the watch. Not for the 'logo status' or anything like that but just so it doesn't look like some no-name watch. I think the Helo would look perfect with just the Dagaz red logo; it doesn't need text or anything. I just can't be bothered explaining to people 'oh it's a real watch it just doesn't have a logo. Why? Well it's a minimalist style. Why do I like a minimalist style? I don't know, the starkness brings out the detail in what's actually there and doesn't take away visually from anything etc etc.'


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

Just thought I would show this really nice cheap bracelet (eBay seller lanajoseph). Fits nicely on the Typhoon as the case is a bit squared off at the lugs.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

snert said:


> I know the other thread was closed, so I figured why not open up a new one. For those of us that have actually owned a Typhoon or have a reserve or preorder. It is nice to have a place to find info or post questions. Lets keep this for people who are generally interested in the Typhoon.
> I had a T-2 that I sold. Loved the watch, but I have T-2 reserved with the NH35 movement. The watch was and is a great value at the price Jake was selling them. For an extra $25 you now get the NH35 with hacking and hand wind. I will admit that I was not very impressed with the original dial choices. I wanted my T-II preorder to be something a little more interesting. I hope the new dial choices meet my expectations. I think I am going to go classic dial, 12 hr bezel with my reserved T-2. C1 or C3, not sure??? Any suggestion and pics would be appreciated. Hopefully we can keep this thread going. Here are a couple of pics. A MattR of Time is now the proud owner.


And now it is at NEWW to have stock SKX diver hands installed. Now it will be a classic styled automatic version of a Tuna...... LOL.

IMHO, skip C1 lume and go for C3. Jake needs BGW9 as an option.


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*This one landed last week - such a cool blast of a watch.

*


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

Matt, that is a beauty!!! And that big orange minute hand is striking!!!!! I love it, excellent choice! What rubber is that? Looks like an aqualand strap.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

That is a good combo with those hand and dial. They are pretty much the only hands that don't get completely overpowered by the markers. And the C3 looks good too. I think now I'm leaning toward C3 where before I thought I wanted C1. But I'll be on a Classic dial... I gotta have the applied markers. =)


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*Thanks Erik. It's a Bonetto Cinturini - model 285. *



fireftr45 said:


> Matt, that is a beauty!!! And that big orange minute hand is striking!!!!! I love it, excellent choice! What rubber is that? Looks like an aqualand strap.


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*Thanks. The Classic dial is just outstanding; that'll be on my TII. *


timetellinnoob said:


> That is a good combo with those hand and dial. They are pretty much the only hands that don't get completely overpowered by the markers. And the C3 looks good too. I think now I'm leaning toward C3 where before I thought I wanted C1. But I'll be on a Classic dial... I gotta have the applied markers. =)


----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*On an olive Isofrane*


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm holding out for the II.
I don't want to get too excited until I get the email from Jake, but I really like the looks of the SAT dial.
That or the silver, kinda torn.
Cheers,
Chris


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Here's my T2 "Type T". I'm still not quite sure of the difference between the T2 and TII is, guess I'll have to do some more reading on that.

I had never owned a 6105 before, (was always a 6309-7040 junkie) and hadn't owned any of Jake's watches previously. Happened to be browsing around one Sunday night and saw a handful of these posted as available on the Dagaz site. (Had been tossing around the notion of a Smiths.)

Pulled the trigger and a couple weeks later it showed up. I have to say, for the price it's a lot of watch.

I was never too fond of the large font bezel insert on the Tsunami, and while it's still not my favorite, I think it works with the round markers on the Sat dial. Add in the Seiko hands and I think this combo is subjectively a good mix. Love the domed sapphire, too. Case finish is appropriately tool-ish, but done well. Crown action is excellent, if only all my watches had crowns that felt this solid in operation. Hack/hand wind Seiko motor doesn't hurt and keeps time pretty well, seems to be maybe a few seconds fast over a number of days.

I haven't owned a watch with C1 for years; that's been intentional, as C3 is way brighter and I prefer it. That said, this works fine. It can't match the blaze factor of some of my other watches, but it's not a problem. Lined up with its stablemates in the watch box at night, it may not be as bright, but it lasts and I can still read the time all night. Has a decent enough pop when going from sunlight to indoors, too. Upside for some is that C1 applies white rather than the greenish/yellow tint of C3, but eventually I'd like BG-W9 to become the default when a white application is desired.

If the TII is a higher spec or "better" version of the T2, I have to think it will be pretty special, as I really like this one. It's a classic design with a twist, and while it wears smaller than I thought it might, packs a great deal of wrist presence. I honestly have a hard time not wearing mine.

Down the road I might look into the bezel insert with the "classic" font, or perhaps a C3 dial and hands. Right now though, I'm content with how this one manages to make me smile and feel like I got a heck of a watch for what I paid. |>


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

C3 dial, SKX hands, 7S26, 12 hr bezel, Zulu Diver Z20 strap


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

...and then there were two! 

My Silver T2 arrived, and I love it...I bagged a Helo style T2 when Jake listed a few a while back and I had an itchy trigger finger.

I can't wait to see the new dials that Jake has planned for the TII. He's got no pics as yet, but they'll be for the TII only, 100 of each dial and one is charcoal sunray, and one is Caribbean blue


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

onrypt said:


> I'm holding out for the II.
> I don't want to get too excited until I get the email from Jake, but I really like the looks of the SAT dial.
> That or the silver, kinda torn.


Every time my phone makes the email sound, I'm praying it's from Dagaz lol


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

and if you did not see this on FB...from Jake. Another reason to get the II

TII-TYPHOON UPDATE: Just got word from our manufacturer that he SPECIAL EDITION TII-TYPHOON dials are now going into production. These dials are for the TII-TYPHOON ONLY, and quantity is LIMITED TO 100 PIECES. The guys who went in on the pre-order will, of course, have first dibs.


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

tako_watch said:


> and if you did not see this on FB...from Jake. Another reason to get the II
> 
> TII-TYPHOON UPDATE: Just got word from our manufacturer that he SPECIAL EDITION TII-TYPHOON dials are now going into production. These dials are for the TII-TYPHOON ONLY, and quantity is LIMITED TO 100 PIECES. The guys who went in on the pre-order will, of course, have first dibs.


"Yes!" he exclaimed wringing his hands tightly together&#8230;&#8230;...


----------



## marinelite (Aug 18, 2009)

Owned T2 sold it cause still prefer a bracelet.
Has a TII incoming, looking forward a nice bracelet, tighter bezel action n double dome sapphire.
I can't say which is better price but the T2 is sure value for $$.

This a TII from DAGAZ web,,









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Dang! I was all set to go C3 Tuna-style dial with date, C3 SKX007 hands and the Tsunami bezel insert on my TII. Now the anticipation of the special edition dial...


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

So what is the special edition dial?


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

ManMachine said:


> So what is the special edition dial?


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

ManMachine said:


> So what is the special edition dial?


From Jake/Facebook a while back.

"**Hints** Something in Charcoal Sunray, and something in Caribb Blue "

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Pics. *T2 on a watchadoo bracelet*; so far, I haven't seen many pics of such a combo.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Me wondering too , on the looks of the special edition TII dial.


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

xzqt said:


> Me wondering too , on the looks of the special edition TII dial.


This is just crazy! Why not just show us the dials. We have been waiting for almost 1.5 years for this.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

kjd2121 said:


> This is just crazy! Why not just show us the dials. We have been waiting for almost 1.5 years for this.


I'm not in the habit of sharing technical drawings on the internet anymore...not since some of our manufacturers were contacted last year by parties who had lifted technical drawings of dials off the net and were trying to hire companies to carry out manufacturing.

The dials are in production, and will be shown when I have them in hand. I'm not hiding the dials from you, I promise.


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

Everything coming out of Jakes shop looks great, looking forward to seeing the first completed TII. Really interested in seeing the new dial choices that were teased last week. 
I need something to get me fired up on the project again, I have been seriously considering selling my spot. Not because of delays or anything that has happened, my tastes have evolved in different directions since the preorder. Maybe a kickas- blue would get me fired up again.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

My recently acquired T2 classic silver...








...on heavy Strapcode mesh.

Plus points: I'm impressed with the quality of the case, drilled lugs, 20mm lug width, coin edge bezel and crystal - also really loving sunburst dial, black framed indices and hands. This configuration really works for me as a homage, as there is just enough of a nod to the original 6105 design in dial / hands but delivered in a modern retro style package.

I have to say I have bonded with this immediately whereas I felt unsure about the Smiths 6105 homage as dial/hands were a bit like cheep knock-off. The quality was definitely there though so it is the 'X-Factor' that sets the two apart for me. And very very good value too.

Negatives: minor - but I'm not in love with bezel insert - I might have preferred Tsunami style and not a big fan of raised lume pip (pearl). And bezel itself I would prefer an unpolished finish - but I'm sure that could be easily remedied if it became impossible to live with.

Potential for tinkering: well I could fit a NE15 movmt without too much trouble; would be nice to be able to address the bezel insert; could definitely brush finish the bezel; maybe brush finish case between lugs - clearly I'm not a fan of too many polished aspects.

All in all I'm of a mind to live with this, unmolested, for a while at least


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

JerylTan said:


>


I've been wearing mine on a modded bfk bracelet but after seeing that hammer, wow!!! Think I need to find one for my typhoon. What a great combo!!
Would love to see more pics!!
Cheers,
Erik


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

fireftr45 said:


> I've been wearing mine on a modded bfk bracelet but after seeing that hammer, wow!!! Think I need to find one for my typhoon. What a great combo!!
> Would love to see more pics!!
> Cheers,
> Erik


Lol tks. Yeap, it's a yobokies hammer 20mm


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

I have yet to figure out how to snag one of these. Am I supposed to be stalking the facebook page?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

MEzz said:


> I have yet to figure out how to snag one of these. Am I supposed to be stalking the facebook page?


He does seem to be announcing when he puts small batches up for sale on the facebook page. So you then bust over to his website's sale page, and the watches should be shopping-cartable. Far as I understand, these are built and sold as is and he doesn't mod them further.


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

MEzz said:


> I have yet to figure out how to snag one of these. Am I supposed to be stalking the facebook page?


That's how I snagged my silver classic I was drinking beer and watching TV late one night, my IPhone "beeped" - Facebook update pointing me to a couple of watches in the web-store for sale & presto I owned a silver classic 2 weeks later, you have to be bloody quick though, snagged my Tsunami like this as well, the watches generally sell within minutes - ok need to add a photo now or it never happened, silver classic on a Yobokies BOR good thing about this bracelet it takes the fat spring bars









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike.45 (Jul 3, 2012)

^^^^^^ I did the same except I was drinking a Tito's Martini.


----------



## KRS12 (Aug 6, 2011)

Here's a latest pic of mine on a bracelet from the bay










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

MEzz said:


> I have yet to figure out how to snag one of these. Am I supposed to be stalking the facebook page?





timetellinnoob said:


> He does seem to be announcing when he puts small batches up for sale on the facebook page. So you then bust over to his website's sale page, and the watches should be shopping-cartable. Far as I understand, these are built and sold as is and he doesn't mod them further.


I am not 100% sure, but it seems that sometimes stuff shows up at the webstore without being announced on the Facebook.


----------



## kauaijim (May 12, 2013)

Got mine from checking Facebook.


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

That's how I just ordered mine. Forgot that I left the facebook page open when I left for work yesterday and on a whim refreshed the page before checking email. Boom. Two left. Still haven't checked my email, I've been looking at strap options since.  There appears to be one silver left at this point if anyone's interested.


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey Jake!!!

Do you have the new dial photos yet?? Getting very impatient....


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

On Yobokies Anvil <3










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## LittleTim (Jan 17, 2011)

Saw it on Facebook. Can't wait to see real life shots of it.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## BDS (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm new to this brand. The dial in the original post is cool, and it's a very interesting case design!


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

BDS said:


> I'm new to this brand. The dial in the original post is cool, and it's a very interesting case design!


We've only been waiting almost 1.5 years for the TII


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

For those who don't do Facebook:


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Slant said:


> For those who don't do Facebook:


Winner, (do want to see it in blue) I like it!)


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Now, that's a very interesting dial design, compared to the rest of Typhoon.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Slant said:


> For those who don't do Facebook:


Looks like it was worth the wait for you patient guys

Stunning!


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Would love to see both dials in the watch. Decisions decisions.


----------



## LittleTim (Jan 17, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the blue. Most likely a blue for me. I don't have a single blue dial watch. Which hands to compliment.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Agreed - I would love to see this dummied up in the case with handset. Caribbean Blue is coming on Friday (pics on Saturday? - it's a different design, though) and I am very interested in seeing that as well.



snert said:


> Would love to see both dials in the watch. Decisions decisions.


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

Nevermind - I see it now... This is the winner for me so far


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

snert said:


> Would love to see both dials in the watch. Decisions decisions.


+1


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice !
Like the Typhoon logo.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

The Typhoon logo on the dial *makes* this dial, along with the sunburst and silver framing on the hour indices.
The Froggie tsunami dial were so unique due to the frog logo.
It will be much anticipated; to see if there will be a logo on the Blue and if it will be something "new"...also looking for applied indices.

Then it becomes picking out the options. I have decisions on the bezel,crown no matter what dial I pick...but Jake has some very nice hand sets. I have 8 on the list now, not counting if they are silvered, white, black or vintage....with 4 being specially starred. It will depend on the dial of course. I hope Jake will be patient with myself and the rest of us "pre order-ers";-)b-)

and I just remembered....no date vs date?:roll::-d


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

I love the charcoal sunray, the markers, and the typhoon logo, but the TII Typhoon text on the dial makes it too cluttered for me. Otherwise I love it. I am sure itll be a hit with others, but not for me. Eager to see the blue. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

just copy paste....
Not a big fan for now ...I´ll wait till tomorrow for a decision...


----------



## marinelite (Aug 18, 2009)

Logo looks unnecessary n cluttered. Will pass.



KUNISMAN said:


> View attachment 1435219
> 
> just copy paste....
> Not a big fan for now ...I´ll wait till tomorrow for a decision...


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Yup, with the hands things look busy. The TII Typhoon text is unnecessary. 

The 6105 hands don't look right with this. I'd say snowflake or UDT hands would suit better.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Wonder why Jake didn't ask them to do the upside down "T" on the dial like he did on the caseback :think:

Should still be a hit no doubt |>


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

ManMachine said:


> Yup, with the hands things look busy. The TII Typhoon text is unnecessary.
> 
> The 6105 hands don't look right with this. I'd say snowflake or UDT hands would suit better.


That is to specify that it will be sold in that watch, and only that watch. It has the same amount of text and graphic as the Tsunami UDT Timer "Froggie" dial from which it is derived.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

KUNISMAN said:


> View attachment 1435219
> 
> just copy paste....
> Not a big fan for now ...I´ll wait till tomorrow for a decision...


handsome! I like it


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

KUNISMAN said:


> View attachment 1435219
> 
> just copy paste....


So what is the SUNBURST? Is this some effect when looking at an angle? Tiny lines? What is it??


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

The dial reflects the light from the center to the edges, look at the picture of just the dial. Looked cool on my Orient blue Ray at first, but after a while I felt that I'd rather just have a matte dial.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

I have just taken few more pics of my T2.

First set: with a straight end links osyter from strapcode.


















Second set: several natos. Strap 1 from Dagaz Watches; straps 2, 3, and 4 from Gnomon Watches; straps 5, 6, 7, 8, and 9 from timefactors.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Here you go boys and girls


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

What's up with the Blue dial?? Jake said it was coming in on Friday past?????


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm waiting for my spot on the pre-order to be reached with apprehension because I no longer know how to configure my T-II custom! Too many great choices; I'll have to sequester myself, look at the options, and make a decision. Something I am not good at!


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

My suggestion is NOT to take the 6105 hands or classic bezel. This dial goes with the snowflake or hydro hands, and the clean GMT bezel.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Slant said:


>


I like the new dial. Would like to scope the blue. I like how it keeps the Noah/Jake dial thing going, and moves the Typhoon from homage (or fill in your own term) into it's own thing. The 6105 hands work for me, but it would also look great with other hands. I think the big fat Mil Ladder hands or snowflake. I like white hands myself but silver would work too, and/or maybe an accent orange minute hand in some situations.

Still amped for the T2 I'm in line for, actually breezed through a nice period of not really thinking about it too much.

Edit: Dang just saw a facebook update, Jake's out of the T2 movements... better stop thinking about it again lol


----------



## RKD0110 (Oct 3, 2009)

Wanted to share some pics of a Typhoon II on the Bracelet I just received from Jake (No. 1 of 500).


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

ManMachine said:


> My suggestion is NOT to take the 6105 hands or classic bezel. This dial goes with the snowflake or hydro hands, and the clean GMT bezel.


I totally agree with the hydro or snowflake hands, I am also considering mil ladder hands and the one with the UDT hands looks very cool. However, I am going with the Tsunami bezel just because to me, the GMT bezel combined with the crown guard makes the watch look lopsided and the index all the way around on the Tsunami bezel helps by creating a more balanced overall effect. Surprising because usually, I am a GMT guy. Oh yeah, Jake informed my yesterday that my number was toward the top of the list.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

For the non Facebook among you...


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Some side to side some of you may be interested (I now my favorite...)








More photos here (not mine I´m afraid)


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

That's a nice trio.


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

The anal retentiveness in me is not digging the extra hole at the bottom of the orange minute hand.


----------



## marinelite (Aug 18, 2009)

Is that an additional hole on orange hand??
Was the hole sized wrongly initially. 
Knowing Dagaz high standard, don't think this is the case..


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

The blue dial looks very nice. One caveat - I have tried the similar Soxa blue dial - although it looks nice in regular light, the lume area is unfortunately small. The snowflake dial is more satisfactory.

Same with UDT hands - cool looking but sort of short on lume; the blunt tips also make reading exact minute a bit hard. Definitely not a fan of the busy bezel.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Slant said:


> The anal retentiveness in me is not digging the extra hole at the bottom of the orange minute hand.


Was there supposed to be lume in that opening (looks squared off)? The minute hand has lume in the opening opposite of the stem.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

From the Dagaz webstore. Hand has an extra hole.


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

Would like to see the same dial with Snowflake hands. Is the new Blue and Black dial C3?? Why is there no description on the website?


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

kjd2121 said:


> Would like to see the same dial with Snowflake hands. Is the new Blue and Black dial C3?? Why is there no description on the website?


From Facebook about the charcoal sunburst dial...not sure if the pacific blue one is the same?:

'The Superluminova is %95 C1 with %5 C3 mixed in for added brightness'

^ So C1 hands are going to be the nearest match...in fact Jake also added on Facebook:

(Someone asked if C1 hands would match best)

Yes, close. Exact match doesn't mean much to me & is nearly impossible to get since the hands are not made by the same factories as dials, and each will mix their powder differently with their binder and/or use different binder...The hands on a Rolex Sub don't match the markers exactly. As long as they're aesthetically pleasing and do the job, then I'm happy


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> From Facebook about the charcoal sunburst dial...not sure if the pacific blue one is the same?:
> 
> 'The Superluminova is %95 C1 with %5 C3 mixed in for added brightness'
> 
> ...


THANK YOU very much!!!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

I love the look of the LE dial. Sadly I completely missed out on preorders. I was tempted to buy out someone's preorder who was selling their spot but I luckily asked Jake first and he told me that's now allowed. Now I'm looking for a black dial second hand. Otherwise I'll have to wait until June when he tells me there will be more available. I'm not very patient though...


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

This just arrived - I can't say much else other than WOW, WOW,WOW this watch is amazing now for some quick and dirty pics it will be near impossible to take this off, the bracelet is just so bloody comfortable, can't take my eyes off this beauty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Interesting hands.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

Awesome looking watch. I missed out on this one but just got a Typhoon T2. I love that bracelet. Incidentally is there anywhere to buy just the bracelet and does it fit the standard T2?


----------



## RKD0110 (Oct 3, 2009)

SteamJ said:


> Awesome looking watch. I missed out on this one but just got a Typhoon T2. I love that bracelet. Incidentally is there anywhere to buy just the bracelet and does it fit the standard T2?


Only the Typhoon TII has the bracelet currently. It was custom made for the TII case and will not fit the T2 case. I used an Yobokies Anvil on my T2 and happy with the look.:-!


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Are there any new pics of T-II? Haven't seen any on FB or here in the forums for a week now. I would like to see a few more different combinations before my spot in line comes up. It seems kind of quiet.


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

snert said:


> Are there any new pics of T-II? Haven't seen any on FB or here in the forums for a week now. I would like to see a few more different combinations before my spot in line comes up. It seems kind of quiet.


I gave my order to Jake almost two weeks ago. He said my number was coming up soon and he was posting photos as he finished them but like you say, they stopped showing up. I will assume he is too busy assembling watches.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

freight dog said:


> I gave my order to Jake almost two weeks ago. He said my number was coming up soon and he was posting photos as he finished them but like you say, they stopped showing up. I will assume he is too busy assembling watches.


Did you order on the first day? If you did were you early or later in the day? I ordered late on the first day of the pre-order. I'm just trying to figure out when I'll be emailed because if I ask Jake he'll probably get pissed and bump me to the bottom.


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

Hah, I don't think he'll get pissed. I honestly don't remember how quickly I ordered it was so long ago. I emailed Jake a few weeks ago to let him know I wanted to reserve the gray sunburst dial and thats when he said mine was coming up and asked for my specs. It sounded then like I might get it in a few days. It will be soon enough I am sure.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm surprised there hasn't been a picture of a TII Classic in the blue dial (with everything classic). One one up top gives you an idea, but I'd like to see a true Blue Classic.

Seiko ran out of movements so the T2 waits til another day. =)


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

cold_beer839 said:


> Did you order on the first day? If you did were you early or later in the day? I ordered late on the first day of the pre-order. I'm just trying to figure out when I'll be emailed because if I ask Jake he'll probably get pissed and bump me to the bottom.


Jake FB'ed that he has been busy with paperwork , taxes..... and made a comment on having to answer hundreds of emails, so hasn't been back to the table to work.
I made my order late in the am, colorado time, and have not heard from him yet. Jake has commented that he will contact you when you are up. I think some folks ordered multiple customs. I'll just wait till get the word. Seems that he has plenty of the blue and grey Thyphoon dials for the pre order guys to pick from, if you liked them.


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

Mine's up on Jakes Facebook!


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Finally snowflake hands on Typhoon. Nice combo.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

I took Jake’s suggestion for the hands. Very happy with it! I think the dial was designed with snowflake hands in mind.


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

Do you guys think the Blue dial would look good with snow flake hands? I think my spot is coming soon.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Mine should be coming up soon as well; I'm thinking the blue special edition dial, snowflake hands, and the black Tsunami insert with classic crown. Anyway, kjd2121, check out blue dialed Tudor Snowflakes - the special edition dial should look awesome with Snowflake hands.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Does anyone else have some pics of a T-II? Have there been more watches assembled and shipped? We have only seen about 5 or six combos.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

snert said:


> Does anyone else have some pics of a T-II? Have there been more watches assembled and shipped? We have only seen about 5 or six combos.


Yeaah...Things seem to be running quite slow....I think Jakes previsions for the 68 pre-orders to be finished later this month to be a bit optimistic to say the least...It just seems time is running really slow in this last stretch...


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

KUNISMAN said:


> Yeaah...Things seem to be running quite slow....I think Jakes previsions for the 68 pre-orders to be finished later this month to be a bit optimistic to say the least...It just seems time is running really slow in this last stretch...


I'm still anxiously awaiting my spot to come up, but with all the excitement building up to this. It just seems strange. Please post some pics if you have them.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Agreed, the pre-order spots do seem to be coming up slowly, but I don't really care. If my spot had come up a week ago I wouldn't at that time have even considered the Special Edition dial... I want the watch but after waiting for 20 months, a few more weeks or months don't bother me. I'm having fun selling off some of my pieces in anticipation of the Typhoon arriving (and, truth be told, to gather together the funds to pay for some <ahem> impulse spending recently) and going through my rotation. Strangely, clearing out the watch box has freed up wrist time for some pieces that I had been neglecting and considering selling. Wearing them now is like having three or four new watches! For example, my Tsunami. I was set to sell it a couple of weeks ago, but it's now getting a fair amount of wrist time and I'm loving it all over again. Don't think I'll be parting with it anytime soon.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

I don´t mind waiting, in fact I think all (or nearly) of the pre-orders have "Buda like" mentality by nowb-). It´s just that if I´ld see new combos coming out of the workshop every day and saw some real world pictures of the guys flashing them there would be something to relate to and would ease up some doubts on my own choices. Slow progress like this just seems like "dark clouds are on the horizon":-(...Jakes holidays are coming up so I´m thinking I´ll have a Christmas watch not a Summer one...:roll:


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't have a problem with the wait either. I just wanted to see some actual watches, before I had to make my choices.


----------



## RKD0110 (Oct 3, 2009)

kjd2121 said:


> Do you guys think the Blue dial would look good with snow flake hands? I think my spot is coming soon.


Not a Typhoon but here's my Tsunami Caribbean Snowflake, which has the stainless outline on the hands. It's a definite favorite of mine :-!.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

I received notice last Thursday that my spot was due and went ahead and paid the balance. I paid my preorder on the end of the first day it was offered, and I think the preorder was open for 3 days, so use this to maybe gauge when you may receive your notice.

Anyway, I choose all classic, so I'll not be posting a T-II that hasn't already been seen.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Loving my typhoon. I bought mine off of the used market. It's powered by a 6r15. It's one of the most accurate watches I have owned. Around 2 sec/day deviation. Doesn't get much better than that. Great pick up. It would be nice to have a blue dial with flake hands but beggars can't be choosers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

TII already on the used market?



kamonjj said:


> Loving my typhoon. I bought mine off of the used market. It's powered by a 6r15. It's one of the most accurate watches I have owned. Around 2 sec/day deviation. Doesn't get much better than that. Great pick up. It would be nice to have a blue dial with flake hands but beggars can't be choosers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

I was notified my spot was up in the queue on Friday last week and I paid and gave my specs to Jake then. Now the hard part comes- waiting for it to ship out...


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Snowflake hands work well with square indices. Silver trimmed snowflake hands should work very well with the Typhoon classic dial. I have yet to see one like that.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

ManMachine said:


> TII already on the used market?


Mine is a T2.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

kamonjj said:


> Mine is a T2.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So someone swap in a 6R15 for you?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

ManMachine said:


> So someone swap in a 6R15 for you?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Jake built it like that for a customer. It's the only one to leave his shop with a 6r15 as far as I know. I bought it from mike120 on the forum here. -great seller btw-. It's a great watch and it's making me hate myself for selling my tsunami classic that had the 6r15 as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RKD0110 (Oct 3, 2009)

kamonjj said:


> Jake built it like that for a customer. It's the only one to leave his shop with a 6r15 as far as I know. I bought it from mike120 on the forum here. -great seller btw-. It's a great watch and it's making me hate myself for selling my tsunami classic that had the 6r15 as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*There are at least two because Jake was nice enough to build me a T2 Silver Dial with the 6r15 movement *:-!


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Nice! At least I'm not the only one. Mine has been one of the most accurate I've had. More accurate than my ETAs, myotas, and omega mods (1120 and 2500D). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

Hi everyone I have a Typhoon with 7S26 movement and have recently purchased an Invicta with NH35A movement. Is it a straight swap of movement between the two?


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

ventura said:


> Hi everyone I have a Typhoon with 7S26 movement and have recently purchased an Invicta with NH35A movement. Is it a straight swap of movement between the two?


No...the stems are different...you'll need a stem that fits the NH35 movement and (if possible) attach that to the T2 crown...you could use the stem from the Invicta assuming its long enough and you can unscrew the crown from it.


----------



## RKD0110 (Oct 3, 2009)

RKD0110 said:


> *There are at least two because Jake was nice enough to build me a T2 Silver Dial with the 6r15 movement *:-!





kamonjj said:


> Nice! At least I'm not the only one. Mine has been one of the most accurate I've had. More accurate than my ETAs, myotas, and omega mods (1120 and 2500D).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jake definitely knows what he's doing :-! . All of my Dagaz Models run very accurately and....they look great too.


----------



## ventura (May 8, 2007)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> No...the stems are different...you'll need a stem that fits the NH35 movement and (if possible) attach that to the T2 crown...you could use the stem from the Invicta assuming its long enough and you can unscrew the crown from it.


Thanks. Is it easy to get a stem?


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

ventura said:


> Thanks. Is it easy to get a stem?


I'd try contacting Jake


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

I'd like to report 2 sec per day deviation. Loving it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Got my TII classic !
Here is a shot with its bro (T2 custom)


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

closeup shot :


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

xzqt said:


>


Love that dome...Congrats


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice pics. If anyone else has some please post. Trying to figure out what I will choose when the email arrives?


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

another one from the Face...


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice, may the force be with you.


Will post some more photo with grand daddy tomorrow.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Some pic with its grand daddy.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Btw, the 6105 grand daddy was updated and spa with a triplock.

Only missing a 6105 winding bridge, as the original one was rusted beyond repair.
Now on a 6106 winding bridge.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

xzqt said:


> Btw, the 6105 grand daddy was updated and spa with a triplock.
> 
> Only missing a 6105 winding bridge, as the original one was rusted beyond repair.
> Now on a 6106 winding bridge.


I love the dial of the 6105 so much more than the typhoon. Wish I had the funds for a sweet one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucilinburhuc (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi guys :-!

Jake sent me THE message, my Typhoon will be built b-) It will be the helo type, helo dial/white 6105 hands and gmt insert. If you read this Chris, I guess it's the same as your prototype  My question is: does onyone of you guys have some pics of a helo Typhoon with C3 lume? I would like to know how the lume looks like.

Thanks!

Ron


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Lucilinburhuc said:


> Hi guys :-!
> 
> Jake sent me THE message, my Typhoon will be built b-) It will be the helo type, helo dial/white 6105 hands and gmt insert. If you read this Chris, I guess it's the same as your prototype  My question is: does onyone of you guys have some pics of a helo Typhoon with C3 lume? I would like to know how the lume looks like.
> 
> ...


Ron
google search 
dagaz typhoon lume shot 
images

they are there


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

I got my MESSAGE yesterday and this was my response:

Dial - Special Edition Pacific Blue
Crown - #4 D-Tech
Bezel - #3 Countdown GMT

Hands - Question:
Pretty sure the Blue Dial indices will match to the C1 Superluminova??
Snowflake White Set - Superluminova C1


 Second hand with Orange diamond - *Do you have this??*


Have not heard back yet - Still waiting.


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

Anyone know how long it takes approximately to get watch after giving Jake your specs? He asked for my parts 2 weeks ago so I was just curious (not whining). I'm fine waiting patiently, just wondered if anyone on here who received theirs could give me an estimate on time. thanks!


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

B


Sent from my Hongmi


----------



## Lucilinburhuc (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks  I did search through google, but can't find a lume shot of a helo Typhoon with C3 lume, the one I saw are with C1 lume. In the meanwhile Jake assured me that with the helo, dial/hands/insert match perfectly when using C3, so the wait can begin 

Ron


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

cb23 said:


> Anyone know how long it takes approximately to get watch after giving Jake your specs? He asked for my parts 2 weeks ago so I was just curious (not whining). I'm fine waiting patiently, just wondered if anyone on here who received theirs could give me an estimate on time. thanks!


Mine took almost 4 weeks.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

freight dog said:


> Mine took almost 4 weeks.


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooo.......................


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Well there's assembly then, 'testing'... i think this is jake testing the WR and regulating the movement? Just be glad it's the final stage of the process and know the watch actually exists. =) and that that's not half as bad as the time waiting for the 'next in line' email!


----------



## LittleTim (Jan 17, 2011)

Just paid for mine. I choose the LE Pacific Blue. I did the prepay on the last day at the last couple of hours.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Just got the email requesting my order as well. Mine reads like this:

DIAL: Pacific Blue SE
HANDS: Snowflake Silver c1 lume
INSERT: Tsunami
CROWN: Classic

I can wait 4 weeks - not a problem! I know that when the TII arrives I'll be ignoring the other pieces in my rotation so might as well enjoy them while I can! Very excited to see this watch in the flesh.


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

Darwin said:


> Just got the email requesting my order as well. Mine reads like this:
> 
> DIAL: Pacific Blue SE
> HANDS: Snowflake Silver c1 lume
> ...


So much nicer in person than in pictures! Mine has owned my wrist since I got it and I only removed the bracelet long enough to size it.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

LittleTim said:


> Just paid for mine. I choose the LE Pacific Blue. I did the prepay on the last day at the last couple of hours.


Got my email about an hour ago....made my choices...strangely enough I made my order on the first day of the pre-order period ... go figure...


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

From the FB ...


----------



## LittleTim (Jan 17, 2011)

For those interested, I did inquired about a rubber strap for the T-II. Jake said " There's a new version of the DDD strap that's adapted to the shape of the new TII model's case in production, but is not yet delivered to me.".


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

KUNISMAN said:


> Got my email about an hour ago....made my choices...strangely enough I made my order on the first day of the pre-order period ... go figure...


It was so long ago, I don't even remember, but I got number 009/500 on the back of mine. You probably ordered 5 minutes later...;-)


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

I intended to go with the white snowflake first but Jake is out of stock so after considering the mil ladder I had a change of heart and ended up going with this lot:
DIAL = Special Edition dial Charcoal Sunburst


HANDS = Hour and minute hand - NEO-UDT BLACK/WHITE SET C1
 Seconds hand - STILLETO White Secs C1

INSERT = Tsunami

CROWN = D-Tech crown

The strangest thing is that for most of the time until I saw some pictures of the charcoal LE I was sure to go after a silver dial with black mil ladder hand set.... Glad it isn´t like defusing a bomb...


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Kunisman,
I think we'll have close to matching watches.
I was going to go silver snowflake, but my Zero I has snowflake hands and wanted something different.
Got my email Friday and it's paid.
Now the waiting begins&#8230;&#8230;
I went with the silver lined hands as I have silver lined swords on my Seamaster (and black swords on other watches) and it really makes the hands pop more IMHO.
Can't wait to see pics of both of ours 
DIAL = Charcoal sunburst TII
HANDS = Silver Neo-UDT 
INSERT = Tsunami 
CROWN = D-Tech


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

onrypt said:


> Kunisman,
> I think we'll have close to matching watches.
> I was going to go silver snowflake, but my Zero I has snowflake hands and wanted something different.
> Got my email Friday and it's paid.
> ...


I'm going to choose the same set up. Just trying to decide between the UDT or 6105 seconds hand. Can't wait see some pics of yours. Just waiting for my email from Jake.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

onrypt said:


> Kunisman,
> I think we'll have close to matching watches.
> I was going to go silver snowflake, but my Zero I has snowflake hands and wanted something different.
> Got my email Friday and it's paid.
> ...


Like Twins....









But somehow different...:-d:-d:-!


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

KUNISMAN said:


> Like Twins....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, mine is on the right. You can clearly see more silver in her dress and on the middle finger reflecting the silver lined UDT hands&#8230;&#8230;..
Had to laugh out loud, nice reply 
C.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

onrypt said:


> Yeah, mine is on the right. You can clearly see more silver in her dress and on the middle finger reflecting the silver lined UDT hands&#8230;&#8230;..
> Had to laugh out loud, nice reply
> C.


lol...I won´t mind the one on the left....same potential but lower "maintenance" .


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Confirmed final configuration and paid the balance. Final stretch!


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

KUNISMAN said:


> lol...I won´t mind the one on the left....same potential but lower "maintenance" .


I'm a habitual flipper so if maintenance becomes an issue&#8230;&#8230;...


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Someone is going to get lucky....









I think I see yours * onrypt....*


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Mine's there, and I love it!


----------



## tynian16 (Jun 20, 2012)

I have made final payment but don't think I see my watch in that picture. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Look forward to seeing the various snowflakes in more details.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

When I rest mine crown up, it ends up being less than 1 sec deviation in a 24hr period 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

KUNISMAN said:


> Someone is going to get lucky....
> 
> I think I see yours onrypt....


Yep bottom right.
Here's a Q&D from the source....
Going on vacation so ill post again in 10-11 days when I'm back from Orlando and it's here 
Cheers,
Chris


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

onrypt said:


> Yep bottom right.
> Here's a Q&D from the source....
> Going on vacation so ill post again in 10-11 days when I'm back from Orlando and it's here
> Cheers,
> Chris


Great combo indeed ...Can t wait for mine.....


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Photos of mine are on FB as well (watch is over the Pacific somewhere, headed for a date with the CBSA):


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

This little piggy is coming home.....|>


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Paid my final balance about 2 weeks ago. I wonder when it'll ship?


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Is this a limited edition watch? 500 pieces?


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

chriscentro said:


> Is this a limited edition watch? 500 pieces?


Yes, but as I understand it there will end up being 1000-
500 Typhoon T2s and
500 Typhoon TIIs


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

I´m curious to hear from the guys that have already got their TII....How do you find the bracelet... comfy like "fire and forget" or wrist "Brazilian wax" ... and the crystal is it as good as it looks....


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

I think the silver and blue "typhoon SE" dials are a production run of 100 units each.


----------



## LittleTim (Jan 17, 2011)

Two more days until Dagaz close for Jake`s break. I sent in my last payment 10 days ago, wondering if I fet mine before the break. Anyone with a Dagaz's 8-ball can make a guess? Anyone recieved shipping notification for around the same time frame?


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

LittleTim- I sent my parts and payment in on May 2, and I am not optimistic. Being a pessimist, I think I am going to be waiting till after the break, so I'd guess you will likely be as well. Then again, I hope I am wrong and we both get that shipping notice good sir!

Either way I think Jake will likely come back after the break with a vengeance so it shouldn't be long if that is the case.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

I did not pre-order but was able to snag a TII LE charcoal dial this weekend from a member 

as soon as it arrives toss on a new set of hands and CHA CHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

jdmfetish said:


> I did not pre-order but was able to snag a TII LE charcoal dial this weekend from a member
> 
> as soon as it arrives* toss on a new set of hands* and CHA CHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just remember...no more warranty ;-)


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

FOOGauzie said:


> Just remember...no more warranty ;-)


I understand 
I can't help myself

Duarte does the tinkering on mine , my vision is sub par, part of what one loses as 40 arrives and goes


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

What handset are you going to have swapped onto the watch, jdmfetish?


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

jdmfetish said:


> I did not pre-order but was able to snag a TII LE charcoal dial this weekend from a member
> 
> as soon as it arrives toss on a new set of hands and CHA CHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Which hands are you doing? I ordered the stock silver SE dial. Waiting till she arrives to see if I'm going to change the watch up.

Been wondering...Would non typhoon Dagaz dials line up with the date at 3 o'clock?


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

No, it's a function of the shape of the case and of DW mechanism of the 6R15 movement -> geometry is working against you! FWW I asked this question of Jake when the Typhoon was under development..



transit98 said:


> Which hands are you doing? I ordered the stock silver SE dial. Waiting till she arrives to see if I'm going to change the watch up.
> 
> Been wondering...Would non typhoon Dagaz dials line up with the date at 3 o'clock?


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Darwin said:


> What handset are you going to have swapped onto the watch, jdmfetish?


the watch is coming with silver 6105 full set 
i would use 6105 vintage orange minute , white hour / seconds if it was an SAT or Classic dial , with the LE charcoal dial i will use UDT Vintage orange M, white h/s


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

KUNISMAN said:


> I´m curious to hear from the guys that have already got their TII....How do you find the bracelet... comfy like "fire and forget" or wrist "Brazilian wax" ... and the crystal is it as good as it looks....


I find the bracelet VERY comfortable. Sizing it is a pain in the a$$ though as you need to be very careful when toying around with 2 screwdrivers one on each side. I really like the inner AR on the crystal as well - depending on the angle I'd see a light tinge of blue.

Overall I'm very impressed with this one. It wow'ed me much more than my Tsunamis.


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Just received mine today! Didn't have time to unwrap the plastic or size the bracelet but here it is! She's a thing of beauty! Sorry for the quick and crappy cell phone pics....


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh well, no shipping notice today. Looks like maybe July before I see mine.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Got my notice, but seems mine will be in depth testing till Jake get back. Have a good vacation Jake!!!



"All watches in for testing now will be shipped upon our return, during week 3 of June."


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

A month long vacation would be nice! I'm jealous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

kamonjj said:


> A month long vacation would be nice! I'm jealous


Month? looks to be about 2 weeks per facebook


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Before Jake went on leave, he emailed me that mine was undergoing 300 atm test and would ship after his holiday.
I reckon I will receive it in mid July. It takes roughly a 2 week shipping time from Hong Kong to Singapore!


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

chriscentro said:


> Before Jake went on leave, he emailed me that mine was undergoing 300 atm test and would ship after his holiday.
> I reckon I will receive it in mid July. It takes roughly a 2 week shipping time from Hong Kong to Singapore!


Lucky.

I still haven't been emailed about my order yet. It bums me out since he announced on FB that he'll be opening up custom orders again soon anyway. It sorta makes me wish I didn't pre-order. I could have and would have bought another watch in the interim (i.e., a Yobokies Albacore), and then put my name in for one of these later if I had known it would shake down like this, but oh well  .
/whambulance


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Mine shipped from HK on 23 May and inexplicably arrived in Mississauga, Ontario yesterday (29 May). Inexplicable because I'm on Vancouver Island, 4516.1 km closer to HK than Ontario... At any rate, I'll have mine next week by looks of things. Have a new (to me) Wilson Watch Works Vintage diver to keep me amused in the interim and my freshly serviced MM300, which I can't keep off my wrist.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Darwin said:


> Mine shipped from HK on 23 May and inexplicably arrived in Mississauga, Ontario yesterday (29 May). Inexplicable because I'm on Vancouver Island, 4516.1 km closer to HK than Ontario... At any rate, I'll have mine next week by looks of things. Have a new (to me) Wilson Watch Works Vintage diver to keep me amused in the interim and my freshly serviced MM300, which I can't keep off my wrist.


Yours must have shipped nearly the same day you gave Jake your build details (1 week ago IIRC). I paid and gave build details nearly 4 weeks ago and looking at not getting it until late June or early July. The head scratching continues. Well at least it's getting closer.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Quick hello, guys...In EU right now for just under two weeks on a very needed break & to meet some of the guys from the French watch forum. To be honest, after nearly 400 straight Typhoon builds, my hands are in tatters. <|

Regarding the wonky order of the testing & shipping...I don't have my own equipment for high depth testing and so I rely on another watch co. to dry test mine in between their own watches. I hand over completed pieces whenever I'm in the neighborhood & they put them aside on a shelf until they can get to them. Well, recently, especially in April-May I've been submitting more than ever before & it didn't strike anyone to rotate the stock...as a result watches submitted late May were being tested while some completed in early May sat behind on the shelf. Apologies to some of the guys who are in this small group.

As it is, for the preorder guys, approx 45 TIIs are already with, or en route to their owners & most of the balance of the preordered were submitted before my departure. Over the past week I tried to contact everyone involved with & hope I didn't miss anyone.

Take 'er easy, fellas.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Enjoy your vacation, Jake. My comment above wasn't meant as a reflection on your product, service, or shipping but about the way postal carriers operate. I guess if HK post has a pallet or two of mail for Canada and most of it is bound for the east coast it goes to Ontario. Such a drag to be reminded yet again that it's not all about me! I mean c'mon - I'm near Vancouver, HK Post should recognize that and ship my parcel to Vancouver and then Canada Post should bring it to me! Right?!

No worries. I'll enjoy the Typhoon next week just as much as I would have this; couldn't even have worn it home from the office as my CFO hadn't approved the purchase, so it would have sat in my office safe over the weekend anyway...


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## Matt Treadnot (Jul 7, 2011)

*Good Day Typhoonists - Here are a a couple of shots of my TII. 
*


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Just saw this combo I haven´t seen before...not mine though (hope the owner doesn´t mind ...and for those not on the waiting list it´s for sale apparently)


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)

Some may have their Sharknado, but here there was a Bassphoon. I really think the silver on the NeoUDT hands really drew him in....
First pic is Jakes...


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

Still waiting to be asked what parts I want on my custom...


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

20DYNAMITE07 said:


> Still waiting to be asked what parts I want on my custom...
> View attachment 1540947


+1


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

20DYNAMITE07 said:


> Still waiting to be asked what parts I want on my custom...
> View attachment 1540947


I'm on the T2 list, in the same position. Been waiting since October, which is nowhere near as long as some guys have had to wait. So I'm just kinda used to it. At least Jake had news that he was picking up the T2 movements!!


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

20DYNAMITE07 said:


> Still waiting to be asked what parts I want on my custom...
> View attachment 1540947


Dry it up, it's only been 621 days.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Well T2's won't be made again till all the preorder T II's are sent out, and mine has been pressure tested since Jake went on the well deserved vacation. Seems the pre orders are done just having the finishing g touches done. Waiting for the email...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Whenever it is, i'm anticipating at least another couple months. no big deal. if not, whatever. I missed out on Tsunamis, so however long it takes i'll wait on the T2. I have no money into mine yet, so i can't even imagine getting ansty like the pre-order guys. At least Jake's delivering and not caving like other watchmakers have. i have time to even plan out which 20mm bracelet to get =)


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Just got mine today...don´t regret waiting for it over the T-2 ...but even so it has been a long one.... 








Mine came with an extra nato (nice of Jake to do it) and so far I´m really pleased...the crystal is just great and the crown feel is really solid, the bezel click is really positive and without any kind of play (better even than my spork) but lacks a kind of "metal" feel to it...if anything like that exists:roll:.
Surprised by the lume...well it´s C1 so no torch but for C1 it holds really well compared to others I´ve got with that reference...















When I´ve got more time I´ll post better photos...
For the guys waiting... hang in there ...I won´t say it´s worth the wait cause it has been almost two years (MKII guys don´t even break a sweat with this one;-)) but the end product is really nice and I´m glad the T-2 existed cause it was sort of the proto for the improved and tested product that the T-II is....


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

tako_watch said:


> Well T2's won't be made again till all the preorder T II's are sent out, and mine has been pressure tested since Jake went on the well deserved vacation.* Seems the pre orders are done just having the finishing g touches done.* Waiting for the email...


The preorders are most assuredly *not *done. I sent my down payment on 10/14/12, and have been waiting patiently. But as I've said, I still haven't even been emailed about what parts I want on my custom, so mine isn't even in the queue yet.



timetellinnoob said:


> Whenever it is, i'm anticipating at least another couple months. no big deal. if not, whatever. I missed out on Tsunamis, so however long it takes i'll wait on the T2. I have no money into mine yet, so i can't even imagine getting ansty like the pre-order guys. *At least Jake's delivering and not caving like other watchmakers have*. i have time to even plan out which 20mm bracelet to get =)


True enough. I know Jake is working hard, which is why I'm not screaming bloody murder


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

20DYNAMITE07 said:


> The preorders are most assuredly *not *done. I sent my down payment on 10/14/12, and have been waiting patiently.
> 
> True enough. I know Jake is working hard, which is why I'm not screaming bloody murder


+1 & I sent final payment back in Feb 2014. I did request a certain # so.... These things take time.

Since I made my final custom set up choices back in Feb also, I hope our dear Jake reaches out once my Typhoon "gets on the bench" since new watches in the stable have made me want to use different hands.

To quote our friend "ColdBeer" /My feet are getting tired of standing in line/ Thats not to say we all don't love our dear parts supplier and now micro brand watch maker Jake/Dagaz.


----------



## outarange (Jan 13, 2013)

My T-II is actually on route right now, been waiting since 2012 so I'm really excited!


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

Got my T II. 
Absolutely worth the wait.


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice, Cb! I've been kicking around the idea of a sivler dial too


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

thanks. I am quite happy with it. Going to try it on shark mesh this evening I think. The bracelet is stellar though and a cinch to re-size. If you are opting for the silver dial, do know that the lume is practically nonexistant. I love how it looks in light though that I don't care about that.


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

cb23 said:


> thanks. I am quite happy with it. Going to try it on shark mesh this evening I think. The bracelet is stellar though and a cinch to re-size. If you are opting for the silver dial, *do know that the lume is practically nonexistant*. I love how it looks in light though that I don't care about that.


That's good to know... did you get the C1 or the C3 version of that dial? (I'm at work and my network randomly red X's photos, so I can't tell at the moment)

Looks great BTW


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

It is C1, there isnt a c3 option for silver. I think the best lume will be either the C3 classic dial or C3 sat dial if you want lume.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Is Jake shipping the T-II with the bracelet and a strap, or just the bracelet? I thought it was supposed to have both?


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

I got the bracelet and a black nato with mine


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Same here - bracelet on the watch and a black NATO with the packaging.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

I only received the bracelet with my TII. No NATO/Zulu or rubber strap. In the specs page it lists both a rubber strap and a metal bracelet per below, however, I seem to recall the pre-order specs listed bracelet only (can't seem to locate the pre-order page/blog anymore...)










Edit: Found the specs just before the opening of the pre-order. It just says "Dagaz dive strap" - not multiple straps - and Jake jumped through hoops and went to hell and back to get us a proper stainless steel bracelet with solid end links that use the fat spring bars. So bracelet only is fine with me!


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

Anyone have trouble swapping the bracelet out? For the life of me I cannot get it off the watch.


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

cb23 said:


> Anyone have trouble swapping the bracelet out? For the life of me I cannot get it off the watch.


I'll let you know... hopefully before sometime in 2015.



Did you get it figured out?


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

nope. just decided to leave it on. maybe i need a longer spring bar tool


----------



## domw (Apr 29, 2014)

Does anyone know if there are plans for any further T-2 (or T-ii)s with classic (black) dial, classic (6105) hands and a date window? Website would suggest not, at least in the shorter term - and obviously from this thread there's a whole heap of pre-orders still being worked through ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleTim (Jan 17, 2011)

cb23 said:


> nope. just decided to leave it on. maybe i need a longer spring bar tool


I swapped mine out. It is a tight fit with the SEL. I compressed it and push the end link out slightly. Carefully flipped it over and repeat. Flipped again and pushed the end link almost out. Repeat....

Harder than heck to get it back in though.


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

domw said:


> Does anyone know if there are plans for any further T-2 (or T-ii)s with classic (black) dial, classic (6105) hands and a date window? Website would suggest not, at least in the shorter term - and obviously from this thread there's a whole heap of pre-orders still being worked through ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


After all the preorders are worked through there will be


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

So I just received my Blue Snowflake TII. What is the best way to resize the metal band?


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

20DYNAMITE07 said:


> Still waiting to be asked what parts I want on my custom...
> View attachment 1540947


This actually made me sad. I hope yours arrives soon *20DYNAMITE07.*

Here's a quick wrist shot of what you have to look forward to.


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

kjd2121 said:


> So I just received my Blue Snowflake TII. What is the best way to resize the metal band?


I have barely had mine off the bracelet except to size it and play with a few straps. I took the bracelet off, used a spring loaded clamp cushioned with a soft cloth to hold it to the desk, and two screw drivers to remove the necessary links. It was a small challenge but use care and perseverence and you will get there.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

freight dog said:


> I have barely had mine off the bracelet except to size it and play with a few straps. I took the bracelet off, used a spring loaded clamp cushioned with a soft cloth to hold it to the desk, and two screw drivers to remove the necessary links. It was a small challenge but use care and perseverence and you will get there.


Did you guys use the blue loctite on the screws. I did this on my Tsunami bracelet.


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

cb23 said:


> Anyone have trouble swapping the bracelet out? For the life of me I cannot get it off the watch.


The problem I had was the drilled hole on the crown side is very deep. I had the spring bar tool in to the hilt to depress the bar and it put small marks on the polished case side by the holes.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

If your springbar tool is not quite long enough, a good solution is to use one of the small sized watchmaker's screwdrivers if you have a set. |>


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

snert said:


> Did you guys use the blue loctite on the screws. I did this on my Tsunami bracelet.


The blue's the best if you think you might ever have to take it apart again since it'll come loose if heated.
I think originally with the Tsunami Noah had suggested the red but I find that it's pretty much permanent.


----------



## LittleTim (Jan 17, 2011)

FOOGauzie said:


> If your springbar tool is not quite long enough, a good solution is to use one of the small sized watchmaker's screwdrivers if you have a set. |>


I used a paper clip.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

LittleTim said:


> I used a paper clip.


I have been using a paper clip since my Bergeon spring bar tool broke.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

LittleTim said:


> I used a paper clip.


Hey, whatever does the trick!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

A couple of pics


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Some gratuitous holiday shoots...;-)
















































And some side by side I took earlier


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

jdmfetish said:


>


this is my favorite combination on the TII that I have seen yet. Well done. Even more than my own iteration.


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

Also in case anyone was wondering, I used a bracelet pin remover to get to the spring bar. Whoever said it was correct, I couldnt get my spring bar tool all the way through the lug to engage the bar. Was a piece of cake after that. And now it rests on shark mesh


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Slant said:


> I only received the bracelet with my TII. No NATO/Zulu or rubber strap. In the specs page it lists both a rubber strap and a metal bracelet per below, however, I seem to recall the pre-order specs listed bracelet only (can't seem to locate the pre-order page/blog anymore...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you see Dagaz FB page says Triple-D rubber now available for TII? Apparently, special curved spring bars needed to be developed for proper fit. Explains why they were shipped without. Instructions for existing owners to request their straps on FB.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

So I took off the bracelet of my TII and am now wondering how to get it back on. Which tool do I need to push both ends of the spring bar at the same time while centering into the lugs??

Thanks


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I bought one of these:

Horofix Watch Bracelet Band Pliers Spring Bar Compressor Tool

Because I wasn't sure I wanted to risk the wrath of she who must be obeyed by buying one of these:

Bergeon 6825 Watch Bracelet Band Pliers

Haven't used it yet, though...


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Yup - easy process and mine is on its way to me. Classy move on Jake's part 



taike said:


> Did you see Dagaz FB page says Triple-D rubber now available for TII? Apparently, special curved spring bars needed to be developed for proper fit. Explains why they were shipped without. Instructions for existing owners to request their straps on FB.


----------



## kjd2121 (Feb 10, 2012)

Nevermind


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

So folks in this thread have heard me sniffling about when I'd hear from Jake regarding my pre-order, and I'm happy to say that Jake PM'd me like the stand up guy he is to let me know that I'm not forgotten. Thanks, Jake!

<-- totally relieved |>


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

I hope Jake's family matters met with a positive result...now I he's back "at the table" and looks like we'll be seeing some more Typhoon II being made. Before Jake left for Canada, he said he shipped out about 30 Typhoons...but didn't seem like many posted any pictures:-(. So let's post up some pictures/see those dial-hand combo's for us starving Thphoon II pre-order folks!!!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

tako_watch said:


> I hope Jake's family matters met with a positive result...now I he's back "at the table" and looks like we'll be seeing some more Typhoon II being made. Before Jake left for Canada, he said he shipped out about 30 Typhoons...but didn't seem like many posted any pictures:-(. So let's post up some pictures/see those dial-hand combo's for us starving Thphoon II pre-order folks!!!


Lots of 'em go to non-English speakers who don't really participate here from countries like China, Japan, Korea, France, Spain, etc.. ;-)


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Here's mine (in Canada, received about a month ago):










Sorry, Tapatalk doesn't give me the option to rotate the photo. Great watch, would wear it more but my wife is not aware if this one and has been making noise about watch foolishness (mine), best not to rock the boat...


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Incoming.
Pic by Jake B.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

snert said:


> Incoming.
> Pic by Jake B.


Killer combo! Great choice, looks awesome!


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Incoming. Pic by Dagaz.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Awesome! Just like mine but with the Fuller Tech crown and black vs blue dial. I like it. A lot. Well done sir, can't wait to see some wrist shots.



taike said:


> Incoming. Pic by Dagaz.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Darwin said:


> Awesome! Just like mine but with the Fuller Tech crown and black vs blue dial. I like it. A lot. Well done sir, can't wait to see some wrist shots.


Well, I can't claim credit for the combo. This was a pre-assembled demo piece Jake put up for sale on FB. I'm no good at making choices anyway.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

KUNISMAN said:


> View attachment 1584286
> 
> 
> View attachment 1584287


I see your Iso, and I'll raise you one authentic Dagaz Triple-D, just arrived with the special curved spring bars to fit the T-II.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't remember it being posted before. Why the need for the curved bars?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

snert said:


> I don't remember it being posted before. Why the need for the curved bars?


Jake explains it in his own words on FB, but basically the tight tolerance of the SEL on the T-II doesn't leave enough room for the thickness of the Triple-D using straight spring bars. However, not to worry, new T-II shipments are going out with the special curved spring bars, and existing owners can contact Jake to claim a set for free.

Of course, doesn't apply to T2 which already shipped on Triple-D with standard fat spring bars.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

This rubber strap is probably a better value, but I like isofrane's look better.


----------



## LittleTim (Jan 17, 2011)

Mine: had it for about a month now









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

How many "Original" pre-order guys still waiting?


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Still waiting myself...
But just today wed. Got my notice it will be shipping soon
Sent from my Kindle Fire


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

transit98 said:


> How many "Original" pre-order guys still waiting?


Just a FYI for the pre-order folks. If you haven't heard from Jake you should shoot him an email at his dagaz gmail account. He mentioned to me that there are a few pre-order guys that he's tried to reach but he hasn't heard back from (I was one of them).

We connected about a week and a half ago, and today I got my shipping notification!

I'm so excited... I'm in full Pointer Sisters mode.


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

tako_watch said:


> Still waiting myself...
> But just today wed. Got my notice it will be shipping soon
> Sent from my Kindle Fire


I also go my notice this morning! I'll be checking FB for a possible Pre Postage snapshot. Looking forward to this one. Thanks Jake!


----------



## LittleTim (Jan 17, 2011)

Here is another pic with a small gator in the background.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

Darwin said:


> Awesome! Just like mine but with the Fuller Tech crown and black vs blue dial. I like it. A lot. Well done sir, can't wait to see some wrist shots.


My lucky catch.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

T2 on mesh.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

taike said:


> My lucky catch.


This is my favorite typhoon. Looks great.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Wow! I hadn't realized that I haven't posted a pic of my TII in this thread. I received it in late June and am mesmerized by it. I wish the blue special edition dial was sunburst like the black, but love it nonetheless. I'm a bit of an idiot (I put the idiot back in WIS) and received the Crepas Tektite, the Tactico T2, OWC Snowflake, Seiko MM300 back from 6 months being serviced in Japan, the Wilson Watch Works Vintage Diver, Precista PRS-18A, and the Dagaz T-II all within a six week period, so the the Dagaz sat basically unworn for weeks while I tried to fit everything into an already bloated rotation. Long story short, it was late July before I actually wore the Typhoon for more than 30 minutes in my office and WOW. It is stunning - a great companion to my Tsunami Classic. So, here is a shot from Jake before he shipped it along with some of my cell phone shots:




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Darwin said:


> Wow! I hadn't realized that I haven't posted a pic of my TII in this thread. I received it in late June and am mesmerized by it. I wish the blue special edition dial was sunburst like the black, but love it nonetheless. I'm a bit of an idiot (I put the idiot back in WIS) and received the Crepas Tektite, the Tactico T2, OWC Snowflake, Seiko MM300 back from 6 months being serviced in Japan, the Wilson Watch Works Vintage Diver, Precista PRS-18A, and the Dagaz T-II all within a six week period, so the the Dagaz sat basically unworn for weeks while I tried to fit everything into an already bloated rotation. Long story short, it was late July before I actually wore the Typhoon for more than 30 minutes in my office and WOW. It is stunning - a great companion to my Tsunami Classic. So, here is a shot from Jake before he shipped it along with some of my cell phone shots:
> 
> View attachment 1590967
> View attachment 1590971
> ...


Nice TII and what a six week haul. You have good taste in watches, or least similar tastes as mine.

My TII should be with me soon and a MKII Nassau hot on its heels.


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

Just paid for this! My first Dagaz incoming.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I must say, you have IMPECCABLE taste, sir! 


djwhyse said:


> View attachment 1591797
> 
> 
> Just paid for this! My first Dagaz incoming.


----------



## djwhyse (Mar 11, 2014)

Darwin said:


> I must say, you have IMPECCABLE taste, sir!


That makes the both of us, sir! Cheers man..


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

I think the silver snowflake hands look great on the Typhoon. Wonder how they will look with the classic dial.


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

"Out for delivery..."


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

ManMachine said:


> I think the silver snowflake hands look great on the Typhoon. Wonder how they will look with the classic dial.


I ordered my T-II with 6105 hands, but they just didn't do a thing for me. So I ordered a set of silver snowflake hands from Dagaz and had Duarte at NEWW install them (Dagaz's US service guy, to preserve my warranty).


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Fresh arrival


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

liwang22 said:


> Fresh arrival


Looks great! Congrats! Before you sell it someday, hit me up first ;-)


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

20DYNAMITE07 said:


> "Out for delivery..."


DSC_0370 by scottybell1313, on Flickr

Yay!!!


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

20DYNAMITE07 said:


> DSC_0370 by scottybell1313, on Flickr
> 
> Yay!!!


Nice! I will need to borrow my son's toy to pose a similar shot with my black Sumo


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

20DYNAMITE07 said:


> DSC_0370 by scottybell1313, on Flickr
> 
> Yay!!!


great combo there !!!!


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Orange minute hand certainly look good with the special TyphoonII blue dial:-!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

liwang22 said:


> Fresh arrival


Love that one on the NATO, Li |>


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

FOOGauzie said:


> Love that one on the NATO, Li |>


I think we have to call that one a XATO.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

liwang22 said:


> Nice! I will need to borrow my son's toy to pose a similar shot with my black Sumo


Didn't have a toy handy, but I borrowed this from my son.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

taike said:


> Didn't have a toy handy, but I borrowed this from my son.


Our sons will inherit the same watch!!!


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

not exactly the same, white vs. silver... but both look terrific.

I have the 007 snowflake superdome mod from Jake and really like it. Not quite Typhoon lovely, but has enough charm with the matte black insert.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

The Typhoon II is fast becoming my fav diver as the beautiful case is just the right size for me and the beautiful H-link bracelet.


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Well 671 days after Placing my order and being paid in full since February I can finally say "A Typhoon had landed in New York"







It's a nice watch. Wears well on my wrist.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

^^^^^^^^^nice congrats

I have mine on today as well


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Congrats on yours also! Love the red hand.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Got mine in too... Vintage dagger hands


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

I decided to mod a T2 that I picked up used a little while back. I managed to get a blue 12hr GMT insert that Jake had (prototype), but I scuffed it accidentally... So I decided to bleach it and scuff it a little more and make a 'vintage look' Typhoon. I used a Dagaz Cali dial (with blue minute markers that don't show up very well on the pics)...I had to trim off the pins and set it at a true 4.00 position to fit the Typhhon case/crown position- it's not the 3.45 type position most Seikos are at.
The dial and hands got a little oven baking to 'age' the lume along with the bezel pip...it turned out ok I think...not everyone's cup of tea, but a nice unique Typhoon beater for me.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

chriscentro said:


>


Loving your pics!...and your watch! ;-)


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Tough to follow after chriscentro, but here's my Typhoon, thanks to cold_beer839!










With my Tsunami.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Very nice guys. 

So has Jake worked through all the pre-orders and getting additional T2 and TII out to those that are on the waiting list?


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

germy_wermy said:


> With my Tsunami.


That tsunami is awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

kamonjj said:


> That tsunami is awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! The Typhoon ain't shabby too, right? ;p


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

chriscentro said:


>


You are quite the photographer. Good work!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

taike said:


> You are quite the photographer. Good work!


Thank you, that's my other hobby


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi, just wondering if there's anyone else in the same boat. I received an email from Jake on May 28, saying that my TII was submitted for WR testing and I've never heard back from him since then. It is September 16 now. How long does it take for WR testing? I emailed a few times but kept getting the same response with him being busy and backed up with the orders. In the mean time, I keep seeing other watches being posted on Facebook and I'm getting a tad worried that something has happened to my order/watch. So, I would like to hear some advice from you guys.....what do I do? I'm running out of patience....


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

You've waited this long, I'd say keep waiting. Due to the HK watch fair, I'd say wait 2 weeks and ping him again.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Yellow_Wire said:


> Hi, just wondering if there's anyone else in the same boat. I received an email from Jake on May 28, saying that my TII was submitted for WR testing and I've never heard back from him since then. It is September 16 now. How long does it take for WR testing? I emailed a few times but kept getting the same response with him being busy and backed up with the orders. In the mean time, I keep seeing other watches being posted on Facebook and I'm getting a tad worried that something has happened to my order/watch. So, I would like to hear some advice from you guys.....what do I do? I'm running out of patience....


usually he will email you when your order is ready to ship 
he will ask you is you want standard shipping or upgrade to EMS speedpost @ +$25 
if you have not received that email your order has not shipped

if you have not seen your watch post on facebook another indication it has not shipped

you only have to be concerned if you got tracking emailed and 2 -3 weeks has past and no delivery

even then sometimes customs hold things up 1 week

1st thing I would do is check your spam folder to see if he has emailed you and his emails are caught in spam for quarantine

at this point be patient a bit more

he wants to get them out as fast as possible


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Have you paid the remaining blance?

Send him a Facebook message, 3.5 months for WR testing is way TOO long, IMO. He needs to get his own WR testing equipment.



Yellow_Wire said:


> Hi, just wondering if there's anyone else in the same boat. I received an email from Jake on May 28, saying that my TII was submitted for WR testing and I've never heard back from him since then. It is September 16 now. How long does it take for WR testing? I emailed a few times but kept getting the same response with him being busy and backed up with the orders. In the mean time, I keep seeing other watches being posted on Facebook and I'm getting a tad worried that something has happened to my order/watch. So, I would like to hear some advice from you guys.....what do I do? I'm running out of patience....


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

an important question is, if you have decided on which dial and hand set that you want. I received my water testing notice in early May while on vacay in hawaii. I couldn't decide on the hand set to go with my blue dial and had some questions for Jake. No answer back,,,I figured I had better decide after a week of waitng. Jake won't decided for you...so I made up my mind and made a decision.
I emailed him the specs I wanted and he emailed me back within 2 days and I was then on the build cycle.
Been real happy with the TII


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, remaining balance has been paid a long time ago.



cold_beer839 said:


> Have you paid the remaining blance?
> 
> Send him a Facebook message, 3.5 months for WR testing is way TOO long, IMO. He needs to get his own WR testing equipment.


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, It was for a Classic dial and handset with C3 lume.



tako_watch said:


> an important question is, if you have decided on which dial and hand set that you want. I received my water testing notice in early May while on vacay in hawaii. I couldn't decide on the hand set to go with my blue dial and had some questions for Jake. No answer back,,,I figured I had better decide after a week of waitng. Jake won't decided for you...so I made up my mind and made a decision.
> I emailed him the specs I wanted and he emailed me back within 2 days and I was then on the build cycle.
> Been real happy with the TII


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Yellow_Wire said:


> Hi, just wondering if there's anyone else in the same boat. I received an email from Jake on May 28, saying that my TII was submitted for WR testing and I've never heard back from him since then. It is September 16 now. How long does it take for WR testing? I emailed a few times but kept getting the same response with him being busy and backed up with the orders. In the mean time, I keep seeing other watches being posted on Facebook and I'm getting a tad worried that something has happened to my order/watch. So, I would like to hear some advice from you guys.....what do I do? I'm running out of patience....


3+ months? That sucks... Hope you get some answers.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Went with a SBBN007 Tuna Hour Hand & Seconds hand, SKX007J Minute Hand


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

Love everything about my typhoon except the lume. which is admittedly pathetic on the silver dial


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

cb23 said:


> Love everything about my typhoon except the lume. which is admittedly pathetic on the silver dial


Did you get C1 lume?


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

cb23 said:


> Love everything about my typhoon except the lume. which is admittedly pathetic on the silver dial


Yikes. That's a deal-breaker, and a tad lamentful.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

at the end of the day C1 and C3 are what they are 

C3 is for sure brighter ( if you want your lume in a green tint ) 
C1 though less bright ( will be cleaner and crisper in white ) 

all of us have our own likes and dislikes 

for me i always want more as far initial glow and length of the glow , regardless who makes the watch


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

cb23 said:


> Love everything about my typhoon except the lume. which is admittedly pathetic on the silver dial


The lume on my classic dialed T-II was also very weak (C3). Surprised me because the lume on all of my previous 4 Tsunamis were all much brighter (all were C3). I guess the dials came from different suppliers.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

cold_beer839 said:


> The lume on my classic dialed T-II was also very weak (C3). Surprised me because the lume on all of my previous 4 Tsunamis were all much brighter (all were C3).* I guess the dials came from different suppliers.*


You'd be guessing wrong ;-) . XW & DAGAZ dials have been made by the same supplier since 2009. The indices on the Classic dials, both black and silver, are "sandbox" type & are filled with luminous compound. This process is different to the usual process of printing multiple layers of luminous over a white background which is used on dials with a)painted markers b)Flat applied indices with painted luminous on a white background. To get the luminous compound in a liquid enough form to fill the tiny "sandboxes" different/more binder has to be added to the powder. The unfortunate result is that it dulls the brightness to a degree. This effect is not seen on the other Typhoon dials which have painted markers like the Special Edition, Helo, Military, etc.. which are the same as the Tsunami dials and other premium quality custom Seiko compatible dials.


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

ManMachine said:


> Did you get C1 lume?


Yes the silver classic dial is C1. In daylight it is quite lovely, especially with the gunmetal indices and silver sunburst dial. I went with the silver classic dial for its appeal in sunlight, rather than how it looks at night


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

cb23 said:


> Yes the silver classic dial is C1. In daylight it is quite lovely, especially with the gunmetal indices and silver sunburst dial. I went with the silver classic dial for its appeal in sunlight, rather than how it looks at night


I love the silver classic... I thought on the web site it said that it is available in both C1 and C3 though-
#12 SILVER CLASSIC DIAL (AVAIL IN BOTH C1 and C3) - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

FOOGauzie said:


> You'd be guessing wrong ;-) . XW & DAGAZ dials have been made by the same supplier since 2009. The indices on the Classic dials, both black and silver, are "sandbox" type & are filled with luminous compound. This process is different to the usual process of printing multiple layers of luminous over a white background which is used on dials with a)painted markers b)Flat applied indices with painted luminous on a white background. To get the luminous compound in a liquid enough form to fill the tiny "sandboxes" different/more binder has to be added to the powder. The unfortunate result is that it dulls the brightness to a degree. This effect is not seen on the other Typhoon dials which have painted markers like the Special Edition, Helo, Military, etc.. which are the same as the Tsunami dials and other premium quality custom Seiko compatible dials.


So the purpose of the classic dial is to achieve more of a 3D effect for the indices?

How do other manufacturers achieve strong lume with applied indices?


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

staiiff said:


> I will go for a T II because of the engine.
> I will not tell anything about my combo... but as you could imagine, it will be the best looking combo around ! :-!
> I would like to see a pic of the metal bracelet.


Have ordered my TII yesterday (03/09/14) and... no I will not tell you about the choice for my combo but as I stated already, it will be the best looking combo around !
The bracelet got me for sure, I hope it will be comfy.
Anyone could tell me please.
Now the wait... the long wait...


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

bracelet IS super comffy


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Streetboss (Mar 5, 2011)

I am in a very good mood today having received my email from Jake this morning telling me that my Typhoon will be leaving his hands tomorrow for the trip across the Pacific. I will come back after it arrives and post some photos as is expected.
Kevin


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Streetboss said:


> I am in a very good mood today having received my email from Jake this morning telling me that my Typhoon will be leaving his hands tomorrow for the trip across the Pacific. I will come back after it arrives and post some photos as is expected.
> Kevin


that is awesome

what version did you get


----------



## Streetboss (Mar 5, 2011)

I went with the Pacific Blue dial. It matches the one that Jake had for sale at his online shop last weekend. I needed some blue in the watchbox and the T II is just a beauty.
Kevin


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My new TII has arrived.

I love it!

After speaking with Jake, I opted for white 6105 hands on this black Limited Edition dial, but instead of the red dot on the second he painted it silver to go with the dial markings.

I went with the Tsunami insert and the knurled crown.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Hello


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

chriscentro said:


>


Very cool pic! Watch ain't too bad, either...:-!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Horoticus said:


> Very cool pic! Watch ain't too bad, either...:-!


Thanks, and this is for Jake


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

TII on the nato.


----------



## Baylenkm (Oct 15, 2014)

Trying to get in contact in regard to the 6309 NOS you have for sale


----------



## SMP_DON (Jul 24, 2012)

THIS....









DON

Sent by Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Number 1 of 500









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

We're both settled in nicely. Outstanding job Jake B.!!!


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

chriscentro said:


>


One of my favorite photos I have seen on WUS Chris.


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

Just want to ask how do you adjust the H link bracelet? Do I need to use two micro screw drivers - one on each side?


----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

peacemaker885 said:


> Just want to ask how do you adjust the H link bracelet? Do I need to use two micro screw drivers - one on each side?


Yes. Two of them.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Two micro screwdrivers. I also used blue loctite. Blue can be removed. Don't use red. Red won't come off.


peacemaker885 said:


> Just want to ask how do you adjust the H link bracelet? Do I need to use two micro screw drivers - one on each side?


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

cb23 said:


> One of my favorite photos I have seen on WUS Chris.


Thanks Chuck, I really love the Typhoon!


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

staiiff said:


> Have ordered my TII yesterday (03/09/14) and... no I will not tell you about the choice for my combo but as I stated already, it will be the best looking combo around !
> The bracelet got me for sure, I hope it will be comfy.
> Anyone could tell me please.
> Now the wait... the long wait...


It's on its way to my place, but I am not there ! o|
Should be able to strap it on my wrist in less than 3 weeks for my Birthday, pics will be posted of course ! 

To make the wait sweeter, here is a pic from Jake that went on his Facebook page, those hands were not my first choice but I think they came out very well.
What do you think guys ?


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Just in from Hong Kong. Thanks Jake. The classic dial is better looking than I thought it would be. Here are a few pics on a nato. I haven't had the time to size and loctite the bracelet yet.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Finally got the classic on the bracelet. It passed inspection.


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi guy's,

I need some advise as I'm ordering a black Classic dail TII but not sure if to go for C1 or C3. Jake told me the C3 lume isn't so good. 
As I do long nights working in almost complete darkness I need the best lume I can get so I always take C3 on my watches. 
So what's your experience with the classic dail lume, how are they holding?
Anyone has some lume shots?


----------



## scubatl (Oct 19, 2012)

Got mine last week, it has become my favorite watch....tossed it on a isofrane, its even better now


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

This watch photographs extremely well!


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

miniman_78 said:


> Hi guy's,
> 
> I need some advise as I'm ordering a black Classic dail TII but not sure if to go for C1 or C3. Jake told me the C3 lume isn't so good.
> As I do long nights working in almost complete darkness I need the best lume I can get so I always take C3 on my watches.
> ...


My advice: Look elsewhere if killer lume is a deal-breaker for you.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

chriscentro said:


>


Nice, Chris! I always enjoy your photos.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks Moroz!


----------



## The_Judge (Jan 27, 2015)

This thread needs lume shots!
Please post some pics in the dark. :-!


----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

Done...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Are those lume shots of the C1 or C3 version?

Regards,


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

phlabrooy said:


> Are those lume shots of the C1 or C3 version?
> 
> Regards,


They're C3 lume.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

OK, thanks for the clarification.

Regards,


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Readingexcalibur (Aug 1, 2014)

I joined the club!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

with some photoshopping


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Loving it.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

My T2 originally had 6105 white hands. Recently I changed to a SKX set. I also added a strapcode bracelet. I was lucky. Some of my watches I prefer to use with straight end bracelets. In some others I prefer the to have solid or hollow ends that cover the gaps. It turned out that I really liked the T2 on that bracelet. Well, enough talk; let's see the pics.


----------



## Spekkioxlv (Mar 8, 2011)

Its been 890 days since I put in my Pre-Order.... maybe sometime I'll get the watch I paid for. For now I'll just have to be jealous...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Spekkioxlv said:


> Its been 890 days since I put in my Pre-Order.... maybe sometime I'll get the watch I paid for. For now I'll just have to be jealous...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Really??...I was under the impression when I emailed Jake quite a while back that he'd pretty much finished all the preorders. Are you sure he's got an up to date email address for you?

Were you part of the original proper preorder list that paid?...I was on the waiting list/reserve list that came after the preorders and got mine ages ago.

Jake did comment that he was still waiting on replies from people or people to make up their minds on parts etc at that time still though.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Spekkioxlv said:


> Its been 890 days since I put in my Pre-Order.... maybe sometime I'll get the watch I paid for. For now I'll just have to be jealous...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


thats not good

you must be a patient man because to me 890 days is totally unexceptable


----------



## Spekkioxlv (Mar 8, 2011)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Were you part of the original proper preorder list that paid?...I was on the waiting list/reserve list that came after the preorders and got mine ages ago.


Yes I was, I set an alarm so that I could make sure to get in early. What happened was, November last year I sent an email because I saw. Typhoon TII in the webstore.

I sent an e-mail, and he said the same thing you thought, that he had fulfilled all the pre-orders...

So I found the original paypal deposit transaction Id and sent it off. Then I paid the remaining balance and expected to get the watch in the webstore.

Instead, it seems like that one got sold, and He said it would take time to assemble it.

I've sent a few e-mails now.. waiting for a response for an Idea of when to expect it. Been waiting since March 8th.

I'm a huge fan of the work, and I'm desperate to get the watch... someday.....
I was starting to get pretty angry about the whole thing, now its starting to be more sad...

I see people's beautiful TII pictures, watches in almost like new condition available for 50 dollars less than I paid for. People have bought, sold, traded TII's for months now, and I don't have a watch. And I can't do anything to get it, I just have to wait longer.

This is the first and most likely last custom built watch I'll be ordering from Jake. Delivery time has been a black hole for me. I'm supposed to just go, for months on end without any idea how work is progressing. It would be awesome to have some kind of list of awaiting order, even if its just a bunch of numbers assigned to people.

I'm pretty torn about the whole thing my GF suggested that I shouldn't ever buy a watch from him ever again. Part of me feels that way, so disappointed by the whole process. The other part of me still loves the work. I don't know if I could resist just buying used if he came out with another model. I'd feel like a chump again if a supported the company by buying the watch though.

I'll make sure to update this thread with pictures, when/if I get thr TII classic

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Spekkioxlv said:


> Yes I was, I set an alarm so that I could make sure to get in early. What happened was, November last year I sent an email because I saw. Typhoon TII in the webstore.
> 
> I sent an e-mail, and he said the same thing you thought, that he had fulfilled all the pre-orders...
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about that. It sounds like your name got missed off the preorder list or something along the way?! 

I know Jake has recently just opened up an actual store in Hong Kong, so to add to your delay, things may be taking longer than usual over this last month or so as he's been busy with that.

I've had lots of dealings with Jake over the last few years and never had any issues, always great service, though that is no consolation when your the unlucky one that's been kept waiting.

I hope you get your T-II soon.


----------



## Spekkioxlv (Mar 8, 2011)

thanks, yeah never had any trouble before. Maybe I just have horrible luck. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## marinelite (Aug 18, 2009)

Dude u are not alone. Waited also for 891 days for T-II
Fully paid last year n hopefully to receive soon.



Spekkioxlv said:


> Its been 890 days since I put in my Pre-Order.... maybe sometime I'll get the watch I paid for. For now I'll just have to be jealous...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

marinelite said:


> Dude u are not alone. Waited also for 891 days for T-II
> Fully paid last year n hopefully to receive soon.


Yep, a mate waited a couple of years for his, all the while people who ordered later were getting theirs delivered first. The length of the delay and the excuses proffered became a hilarious long term running joke (luckily my mate has a top sense of humour).


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I think the problem here is with the word "fully paid" not sure why you should fully pay for something until it's ready to be delivered is this the way jake usually works? I've never brought a watch from him so don't know but to wait the amount of time you guys are saying that's beyond bad.
I think he needs to pull his finger out and get these watches out


----------



## Spekkioxlv (Mar 8, 2011)

marinelite said:


> Dude u are not alone. Waited also for 891 days for T-II
> Fully paid last year n hopefully to receive soon.


Lol well, I feel better... Not much, misery loves company


----------



## Spekkioxlv (Mar 8, 2011)

marinelite said:


> Dude u are not alone. Waited also for 891 days for T-II
> Fully paid last year n hopefully to receive soon.


Does Jake know that you're waiting? My order got lost, make sure that he knows, otherwise it's going to be a long wait lol...


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Lessons learned about these pre-orders.

As nicely done as these watches are, I no longer feel excited about homages, including those 007 mods with well-known hand sets/dials.


----------



## marinelite (Aug 18, 2009)

Dagaz aware my order. Believe they will deliver once stable w new shop.



Spekkioxlv said:


> Does Jake know that you're waiting? My order got lost, make sure that he knows, otherwise it's going to be a long wait lol...


----------



## Spekkioxlv (Mar 8, 2011)

Got a response from Jake today. It seems like it shouldn't be too much longer. 

I'll post a lot of pics when it finally arrives


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

No problems here. I got exactly what I wanted and had no problem with the communication. I wish the wait was shorter, but that is to be expected with handmade watches. I would order from Jake again and I can't wait to see what he comes out with next. At the end of the day it is just a watch, so no need to get frustrated about it. Here are a few pics of my T-II.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Well I managed to bag a bargain on eBay recently...I bought a 20mm Hirsch Performance Ayrton strap and I thought I'd try it on my TII...

































And the buckle from the triple D strap fits too to finish it off...


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

The bracelet is very comfortable,but I feel this watch belongs on a strap. I've been wearing mine on a Eulit perlon lately.


----------



## Spekkioxlv (Mar 8, 2011)

Finally the mailman dropped off my classic. More pictures this weekend.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

TII for Friday.


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

I had a fun thing happen to me last week while wearing my Typhoon...

I was in Georgetown in DC picking up some cupcakes with the family, when someone approached me an said "Is that a Typhoon? I haven't seen one up close before."

Now, I've received several compliments on my watch, but this was the first time someone knew what it was before I told them. I immediately popped it off and handed it to him so he could look it over 

So here's to you, random stranger (wearing a beautiful black Sumo I might add...)

DSC_0370 by scottybell1313, on Flickr


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Ok, I have just purchased a classic TII. I tried not to do that, but I failed. Well, it was available at Dagaz website for two entire days. Too long a period for this poor WIS succeed in managing his urges. Now, there comes the real waiting. Most likely the Brazilian customs will hold it for no less than 45 days. Hence, it is unlikely that I will be able to take a pic in the near future. Therefore, the only pic I can post for now is that one borrowed Dagaz website.


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

Thinking about picking up one of these. How does the C3 lume of a Typhoon compare to a Seiko Monster?


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Love them both!!!


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

AceRimmer said:


> Thinking about picking up one of these. How does the C3 lume of a Typhoon compare to a Seiko Monster?


I will only be able to answer that after getting my TII. Hopefully someone else will able to answer this right now.


----------



## 77Bandit (Sep 3, 2015)

I have a T2 and a TII. There is no comparison on the lume. Seiko'so lume is far superior.


----------



## Vette Enthusiast (Oct 31, 2014)

Seiko Madness said:


> Ok, I have just purchased a classic TII. I tried not to do that, but I failed. Well, it was available at Dagaz website for two entire days. Too long a period for this poor WIS succeed in managing his urges. Now, there comes the real waiting. Most likely the Brazilian customs will hold it for no less than 45 days. Hence, it is unlikely that I will be able to take a pic in the near future. Therefore, the only pic I can post for now is that one borrowed Dagaz website.


Awesome looking watch. Very reminiscent of the original Seiko 6105-8xxx.


----------



## Vette Enthusiast (Oct 31, 2014)

Seiko Madness said:


> Ok, I have just purchased a classic TII. I tried not to do that, but I failed. Well, it was available at Dagaz website for two entire days. Too long a period for this poor WIS succeed in managing his urges. Now, there comes the real waiting. Most likely the Brazilian customs will hold it for no less than 45 days. Hence, it is unlikely that I will be able to take a pic in the near future. Therefore, the only pic I can post for now is that one borrowed Dagaz website.


Awesome looking watch. Very reminiscent of the original Seiko 6105-8xxx.


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Lovin' it!


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Seiko 6105 Typhoon Doxa Tudor


----------



## Readingexcalibur (Aug 1, 2014)

A4VC said:


> Lovin' it!


Alright, I ordered it! Your Instagram account coerced me into it!!


----------



## A4VC (Jul 11, 2014)

Readingexcalibur said:


> Alright, I ordered it! Your Instagram account coerced me into it!!


Awesome! That'll teach you to go selling stuff. Three things you never sell, guns, knives, and watches.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

split leaf2 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Congrats to Jake. Good luck with #2. Enjoy them while you can, the watches can wait. Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Seiko Madness said:


> Ok, I have just purchased a classic TII. I tried not to do that, but I failed. Well, it was available at Dagaz website for two entire days. Too long a period for this poor WIS succeed in managing his urges. Now, there comes the real waiting. Most likely the Brazilian customs will hold it for no less than 45 days...


I received the watch about three months ago. However, only today I took some pics. First, on its OEM bracelet:





























Now, on a nato, on a watchadoo, and on a strapcode:


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Strap code bracelet looks great. Need to check that out. Do you know which model it is?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

I couldn't get the bracelet off and gave up cos I don't want to risk scratching the watch and anyway, the H-link bracelet is very nice.
The only "complain" I have of this watch is the weak lume.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

But it has drilled lugs! Two paper clips is all it takes to get the bracelet off.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

jlow28 said:


> Strap code bracelet looks great. Need to check that out. Do you know which model it is?


Yes. This one: 20mm SOLID 316L Stainless Steel Super Oyster Straight End Watch Band. You need to select the "lug 20/20mm buckle" option.

Another point: at the post Dagaz Typhoon T-2 or T-II - Page 8 there are pics of that bracelet in a T2.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Awesome watch!


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Has anyone changed their bezel insert?
Is the T2 bezel insert compatible with any other seiko insert? 
I am thinking of changing mine.
So far, I was looking at the Dagaz website and can't find any.


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

samshy said:


> Has anyone changed their bezel insert?
> Is the T2 bezel insert compatible with any other seiko insert?
> I am thinking of changing mine.
> So far, I was looking at the Dagaz website and can't find any.


I believe it isn't compatible no. But you can check out other Typhoon bezel inserts on the website.
It's not in the Webstore part of the website unfortunately. You need to go look at the photo gallery and you'll see parts for the Typhoon. After that I guess you just email Jake.
Cheers


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

DoctorWolf said:


> I believe it isn't compatible no. But you can check out other Typhoon bezel inserts on the website.
> It's not in the Webstore part of the website unfortunately. You need to go look at the photo gallery and you'll see parts for the Typhoon. After that I guess you just email Jake.
> Cheers


Thanks!


----------

